# Royal Jelly



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow.. That's a whole boatload of work to go through for a little bit of jelly. 






I know it's still done over seas, but does anyone in the US bother going through all this?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I wonder if there is a more mechanized method? Interesting to watch. I always wondered how they did it and figured there must be an easier way...


----------

